# Hymer S700 2.9 122BHP



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

If you hear of any for sale let me know please.


We want the 1996-2000 year with the older 2.9 122bhp engine. I know they are a bit under powered compared to the much more powerful and later 2.7cdi, but they are a reliable plodder with a good reputation for longevity.


Would like a 98-2000 model with front cupboards instead of the usual pull down.


Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Found a 91


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes thanks Kev.

Caroline says she doesn't like the early style ones, I am working on her.

Paul.


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Have you tried contacting Hymer Club International. They have a wanted section in their monthly club magazine.

There are quite a few members who run the older Hymers.

You are supposed to be a member to advertise but I'm sure they would bend the rules if you wanted to post a wanted advert. I'm sure there are HCI members on here who would help and would post on your behalf. I am not a member any more, otherwise I would assist.

See http://www.hymerclub.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Paul,

I am not 'up' with all the Hymer designations so apologies if this is not of use, and I also do not know how to do one of those 'link' thingies but,

Ikonic Kampers have a 1997 model S630 LHD for sale at present.

Norman.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

HarryTheHymer said:


> Have you tried contacting Hymer Club International. They have a wanted section in their monthly club magazine.
> 
> There are quite a few members who run the older Hymers.
> 
> ...


Many thanks Harry, I will have a look but if there are any members on here could they put the word out for me.

Regards Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Tucano said:


> Paul,
> 
> I am not 'up' with all the Hymer designations so apologies if this is not of use, and I also do not know how to do one of those 'link' thingies but,
> 
> ...


Yes many thanks Norman.

I have seen that and contacted Chris from Ikonic, if he see's anything he will let me know.

The S630 looks a cracking little van, we would have snapped his hand off if had been the S700, I would get away with something like that but Caroline wants a bigger one.

Regards

Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

To late to reword that one   >


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

hello all . 


new site nightmare scenario to get to it too!, 
need some help . I have the s700 hymer Mercedes . old she is but . anyway had an accident storm damage . anyone heard of the repairers , called ( the caravan & motorhome hospital. I need to know fast if these people are good , my insurance are pulling a fast one some how . one minute she is a write off , and she is going to copart , the salvage auction , I refuse . they send to me an assessor for to see hymer next morning I get a call from this guy just mentioned ? , he has had the go ahead to repair the hymer . but has never seen it , not seen the damage to it, does not know extent of damage he knows nothing . but I phoned hymer , and they said only specialist is allowed for tis work, peter hobilton of hambilton engineering said he could not do it , and he has the experience and the know how. but refuses to do the old stove enamelled side walls . and this guy says he can . but he has been told to pick it up repair it . just like that .I smell a rat . but I just cannot find it . anyone know of these people . please I need some help finding things on this company . he told me on phone . hey look I don't sell motorhomes and don't sell caravans we just repair them , but I did look up this web page , and caravans , by the load are their , now may be he is a busy man repairing all these , if this is the case , he will not need to find more work as their are enough their to keep him going for a millennium . am I being paranoid guys , do you think I have a rat sniffing ?????/
any help you may know of helps .
take care , denton.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

A little reminder if anybody has a S700 1995-2000 with 2.9 122bhp engine.


Paul.


----------



## marcus153 (Jun 14, 2015)

I also like the look of this van. Looks to have the best set up of the A class hymers (old ones). There's one on ikonic campers at the moment but at 16k so not cheap!

What do you think about the overhang? Seems to look awkward with small wheels and huge body?


----------



## ned32 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Coppo
I am a member of HCI and there are not any for sale within the club at the moment. However, this may help. Have you thought about importing from Germany . Not as difficult as it would first appear. There is plenty of info on the MHF threads. If you can't do that then get Iconic campers or bundesvan to import one for you. 

Stage one: go on Mobile.de, I know its German but you can change the language(top right). There are 8 for sale on the site ranging in mileage from 70,000 km up to 140,000km. There are a couple which are fully loaded sat dish air con etc. people in the club swear by these vans and they look quite nice as well. It's a good time to by on the continent as the pound is good against the euro. I know they are LHD but as far as I know very few of these were imported in the RHD version so finding one as a right hooker is as rare as hens teeth. 

Personally I would go for the import. Mercedes still carry all the mechanicals and if her indoors doesn't like the fabric design, and who can blame her it was a bit dated, then for 1500 quid there are Re-upholsterers who will magically change the whole thing.

Hope this helps.......... Ned32


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes we have been looking at importing, did it in 2007 and saved a fortune.


There is one for sale on Hymer direct but I thought it was a misprint when I looked at the price. £35000, on yer bike, what a laugh.


Marcus, its a different van to the one you are talking about, you are on about and linking to the earlier model up to 1995. The one from then until 2000 is completely different in looks and design.


Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Still looking, anybody see's anything with the 2.9 floor mounted gearstick from 1996 until 2000 let me know, doesn't have to be a S700, S650,640, 660, any considered but prefer twin rear wheels.

Paul.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Paul have you fallen out with the old S820?

Dick


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> Paul have you fallen out with the old S820?
> 
> Dick


Yes we sold it Dick a few years ago now, Hymer bit absolute brilliant build quality, brilliant.

Let down in my opinion by the engine, not big enough or powerful enough to lug along 6.4 tonne, which is what we had ours uprated to. Even the slightest hills we struggled, Isle of Skye was a joke, I was putting so much oil in.

I am not a fan of the Merc 2.7 CDI, much prefer the older mercs.

An old former mechanic I work with keeps saying Mercs were great until 2000, then they became rubbish. He says TD stands for Terrific Deutsche and CDI stands for crap Deutsche invention.

He says he used to tell junior mechanics a little rhyme when they were looking for vans around trade yards.

I,ll quote it for you

If the gearstick's on the floor
look around and buy some more
But if the gearstick's on the dash
Get outa there in a flash

Paul.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I've got the 616 Paul and it has enough grunt for me. I learnt fairly early on that it does need a new fuel filter every 6 moths or gets sluggish though. The MB commercial guy in Garmisch-Partenkichen tipped me wink on that. I'd gone in when it was struggling with Alps. Now as long as I feed it regular filters it will climb up the wall. I'd been really worried thinking that the turbo had gone.

Dick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You need to get a pre filter Dick, that'll keep the moths out of it.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

85K in 6 years. Moths have no time to breed :laugh:

Dick


----------

